# ¡Hola a todos mis amigos!



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

Dear people of USMB, I bring you greetings from across the pond. I have followed in the footsteps of a great Floridian feline and joined your hallowed virtua. May your posts be manifold and various. May your flag poles always be erect and proud. May your threads be awesome and your mods be wise.

I have no idea about he political ambience around these parts but I'm sure you'll all catch on very quickly to how I hang. To help you along, here are 5 yummy and 5 yucky things according to El Señor Andaluz's epicurean tastes...

Yummy:

People who can argue both sides of a point and find that stimulating and entertaining
Funny people - the bawdier the better
A fine Ribera del Duero tempranillo
An absence of too many rules
My own recipe for mulberry ice cream
Yucky:

Angry people who are too chickensh*t to be so in RL, so do so on an internet forum
El Señor is very wary of people who refer to themselves in the third person
Finding religious dogma at all convincing in a debate with those who don't share your faith
Brussel sprouts
Men who depilate

Now, have at ya!

Muchísimas gracias para haber leído.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone missing a sock?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 11, 2011)

Andaluz said:


> Dear people of USMB, I bring you greetings from across the pond. I have followed in the footsteps of a great Floridian feline and joined your hallowed virtua. May your posts be manifold and various. May your flag poles always be erect and proud. May your threads be awesome and your mods be wise.
> 
> I have no idea about he political ambience around these parts but I'm sure you'll all catch on very quickly to how I hang. To help you along, here are 5 yummy and 5 yucky things according to El Señor Andaluz's epicurean tastes...
> 
> ...



January 2, 1492 
The Spanish took Granada from the Moors.  

In the legend of Moorish Spain, the last Muslim king of Grenada, Boabdil, surrendered the keys to his city on this day, and on one of its hills, paused for a final glance at his lost dominion. The place would henceforth be known as El Ultimo Suspiro del Moro-  the Moors Last Sigh. 

His mother is said to have taunted him, and to have told him to weep like a woman for the land he could not defend like a man. Al Andalus- Andalusia- remains a deep wound for Islam.

So, Andaluz....watch your back.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey bro, good to see you here.    You know you're one of my favorite people on earth, and I look forward to someday joining you in a glass or two of tempranilla someday.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola!

Como esta?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 11, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Anyone missing a sock?


Is this a standard greeting? Perhaps you'd like to link to a post from whoever it is you think I am the sock puppet of. I can guarantee that you've never seen my like before however.



Sallow said:


> Welcome.


Thank you very much! Nice avatar, btw.



PoliticalChic said:


> January 2, 1492
> The Spanish took Granada from the Moors.
> 
> In the legend of Moorish Spain, the last Muslim king of Grenada, Boabdil, surrendered the keys to his city on this day, and on one of its hills, paused for a final glance at his lost dominion. The place would henceforth be known as El Ultimo Suspiro del Moro-  the Moors Last Sigh.
> ...



I am aware of all our local history, but whom should I be watching at my back? And as for the quote, she was a vixen that mother, she actually said: "DO NOT weep like a woman..." yadda yadda. If it's not one thing, it's your mother!


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> Hey bro, good to see you here.    You know you're one of my favorite people on earth, and I look forward to someday joining you in a glass or two of tempranilla someday.



Great to see you too, Guapa! Now, let's see if the locals are friendly.


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Hola!
> 
> Como esta?



Muy bien, ¿y tú?

I'm guessing you're the type that sweeps up around here.


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Hola!
> 
> Como esta?





Truthmatters said:


> welcome



Thank you! And as for your handle, yes, it really does, doesn't it?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 11, 2011)

To most  people.

Unfortunately to some its not very important


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 11, 2011)

Andaluz said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > Hey bro, good to see you here.    You know you're one of my favorite people on earth, and I look forward to someday joining you in a glass or two of tempranilla someday.
> ...




Therer are some friendlies and some assholes.  You'll find out who is who soon enough.

By the way, what is the Spanish word for asshole?


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



Wow! That's easy, and definitely my favourite word.... Gilipollas! I believe in Latin America they use, Pendejo.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 11, 2011)

Andaluz said:


> Dear people of USMB, I bring you greetings from across the pond. I have followed in the footsteps of a great Floridian feline and joined your hallowed virtua. May your posts be manifold and various. May your flag poles always be erect and proud. May your threads be awesome and your mods be wise.
> 
> I have no idea about he political ambience around these parts but I'm sure you'll all catch on very quickly to how I hang. To help you along, here are 5 yummy and 5 yucky things according to El Señor Andaluz's epicurean tastes...
> 
> ...



What a thoughtful and exciting person your introduction exemplifies. I look forward to your thoughts and impressions of many topics here.   **WELCOME**


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> What a thoughtful and exciting person your introduction exemplifies. I look forward to your thoughts and impressions of many topics here.   **WELCOME**



Now THAT'S a welcome I can take to the bank! Thank you so much, you sound like a goddess!


----------



## Ravi (Jul 11, 2011)

Mulberry ice cream?

Recipe, por favor.

Is this the leading edge of yet another wave of messageboard refugees?

I see the kitty is back.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 11, 2011)

Andaluz said:


> I believe in Latin America they use, Pendejo.



Pendejo is used when referring to assholes and morons, but really means "pubic hair."


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Mulberry ice cream?
> 
> Recipe, por favor.
> 
> ...



It might be. Who can say? And what can I say? Catz has friends!

Now, Mulberry ice... (can you cope with metric?)

500g fresh mulberries
200g sugar
100ml licor de Mora (if you can't get it, use vodka)
400ml double cream
a couple of leaves of fresh mint


Steep the mulberries in the licor (or vodka) mint leaves and sugar overnight
Whip the cream until not quite stiff
Remove the mint leaves and strain the fruit
Return half of the liquid back to the fruit and whizz up with a hand blender or in a liquidiser until smooth
fold the fruit into the cream with a metal (not a wooden) spoon and then pour it into an ice cream maker. Leave running for 20 minutes
Place in the freezer and leave overnight
When you serve it, drizzle a little of the remaining fruit and liquor over the top

If you haven't got an ice cream maker put the mix into a plastic container and place in the freezer. Take it out every 15 minutes and whip to break up the ice crystals. Do this for about one-and-a-half hours. Then leave overnight.

It goes great with almond cake!


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> > I believe in Latin America they use, Pendejo.
> ...



Gilipollas really means stupid dick, but to call someone a _hoyo del culo_, an ass-hole really doesn't have the necessary zing.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 11, 2011)

Andaluz said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Mulberry ice cream?
> ...



Yum! I will try this next spring when my mulberry tree bears fruit again.

Thanks!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2011)

¡Bienvenidos! ¿Trajiste los caballos?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 11, 2011)

siempre es bienvenido a esta casa, Andaluz.
I am more at home with Latino Espanol


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I like the mulberry trees better than the blackberries or huckleberries.


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> ¡Bienvenidos! ¿Trajiste los caballos?



No tengo caballos, pero mi vecino es un burro... en todos los sentidos.



Moonglow said:


> siempre es bienvenido a esta casa, Andaluz.
> I am more at home with Latino Espanol



It's quite a bit different from Andaluz Spanish - lots of different words and the Latinos never use the Perfect. I use it all the time, but I'm blessed! 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

The mulberries are just giving way to the brambles (blackberries) here. Huckleberries, we don't have. Use any red, blue or black fruit. There's no such thing as a bad berry.. apart from Dangleberries!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Andaluz said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ¡Bienvenidos! ¿Trajiste los caballos?
> ...




Usted no debe hablar mal de los marroquíes.......


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Usted no debe hablar mal de los marroquíes.......



¿Usted? How very polite! My neighbour really is a burro, he's called Nacho and hauls firewood. And his owner, who lives above the stable is reputedly the most 'hung' guy in the village. I kid you not!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2011)

Andaluz said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Usted no debe hablar mal de los marroquíes.......
> ...



I took formal Spanish in high school in 1972.  I'm having to look up a few words because it's been so long since I've used it.


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> I took formal Spanish in high school in 1972.  I'm having to look up a few words because it's been so long since I've used it.



We've just met, but I think we can safely 'tutear', don't you? You don't seem to have lost it enirely.


----------



## Jos (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola, Un Saludo desde Almeria


----------



## Zander (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome aboard! 

Have fun, but always wear a condom.......


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

Jos said:


> Hola, Un Saludo desde Almeria



¿De verdad? Un saludo fuerte desde la Alpujarra granadina.

I hope you're coping with the heat, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

Zander said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Have fun, but always wear a condom.......



For what I get up to it's usually better to wear a gas mask!

Thanks for the welcome though.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 11, 2011)

Andaluz said:


> Dear people of USMB, I bring you greetings from across the pond. I have followed in the footsteps of a great Floridian feline and joined your hallowed virtua. May your posts be manifold and various. May your flag poles always be erect and proud. May your threads be awesome and your mods be wise.
> 
> I have no idea about he political ambience around these parts but I'm sure you'll all catch on very quickly to how I hang. To help you along, here are 5 yummy and 5 yucky things according to El Señor Andaluz's epicurean tastes...
> 
> ...


 hello...I see you brought beer!


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

daws101 said:


> hello...I see you brought beer!



Never knowingly under-provisioned!

Hi to you too. Have we met before?


----------



## daws101 (Jul 11, 2011)

Andaluz said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > hello...I see you brought beer!
> ...


it's possible, I was in show bizz for nearly 30 years...do I owe you money?


----------



## random3434 (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome Senor!

Is it true the rain in Spain falls mostly on the plain?

I've been pondering that little tidbit for years, wondering if you can help me.


Your friend in the USA,

EZ


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I was in TV for 20 years so of course we met. In answer to your question, yes you do. *You* invited *me* to the French Laundry and I got stuck with the tab. Please send $1,200 to my PayPal account.

Nice to hear from you again. Tom Berenger got the part btw.


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Welcome Senor!
> 
> Is it true the rain in Spain falls mostly on the plain?
> 
> ...



Gracias. The plain in Spain (La Meseta) is basically semi-desert. Does that answer your question?


----------



## Jos (Jul 11, 2011)

Andaluz said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Hola, Un Saludo desde Almeria
> ...



We have a pool


----------



## jillian (Jul 11, 2011)

bienvenido!


----------



## daws101 (Jul 11, 2011)

Andaluz said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Andaluz said:
> ...


only because he was passed over for the role Mozart by Tom Hulce in Amadeus...


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 11, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



That was a bit before my time. I didn't move into TV until 1987, I didn't shake until 1995. You still stiffed me for the meal though!


----------



## waltky (Jul 11, 2011)

Si!...

... buenos nachos...

... muchachos.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to USMB, Andaluz. May you have a very good time here.


----------



## editec (Jul 12, 2011)

Andaluz said:


> Dear people of USMB, I bring you greetings from across the pond. I have followed in the footsteps of a great Floridian feline and joined your hallowed virtua. May your posts be manifold and various. May your flag poles always be erect and proud. May your threads be awesome and your mods be wise.
> 
> I have no idea about he political ambience around these parts but I'm sure you'll all catch on very quickly to how I hang. To help you along, here are 5 yummy and 5 yucky things according to El Señor Andaluz's epicurean tastes...
> 
> ...


 
Excellent intro.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 12, 2011)

Andaluz said:


> [*]Men who depilate



Just realized who you were talking about.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> > [*]Men who depilate
> ...



swimmers, bike riders, weight lifters, etc


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 12, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > Andaluz said:
> ...



Nah, a guy we both know who spent considerable time discussing his hair removal strategies (and not for any of the above reasons).


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 12, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



The feline wins a cuddly toy! I can't think that any of the manly denizens of USMB would resort to such faggy (in the bad sense) behaviour.


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 12, 2011)

editec said:


> Andaluz said:
> 
> 
> > Dear people of USMB, I bring you greetings from across the pond. I have followed in the footsteps of a great Floridian feline and joined your hallowed virtua. May your posts be manifold and various. May your flag poles always be erect and proud. May your threads be awesome and your mods be wise.
> ...



Thank you very much! It's good to be here. Feels fresh and welcoming. See you around, no doubt.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 12, 2011)

Andaluz said:


> The feline wins a cuddly toy! I can't think that any of the manly denizens of USMB would resort to such faggy (in the bad sense) behaviour.



I chortled when I made the connection, it was so deftly done.  I do love a subtle jibe.


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 12, 2011)

waltky said:


> Si!...
> 
> ... buenos nachos...
> 
> ... muchachos.



Muchas thank yous!


----------



## Andaluz (Jul 12, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Welcome to USMB, Andaluz. May you have a very good time here.



Thank you! I've been made to feel very welcome. Nice place you have here.


----------



## centrifuge (Aug 16, 2015)

que pedo guey?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 16, 2015)

another dead thread rises from the grave.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> another dead thread rises from the grave.


Possibly a hint?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > another dead thread rises from the grave.
> ...


hummmmmm?


----------



## hortysir (Aug 16, 2015)

It's like the Village of the Banned in here


----------



## daws101 (Aug 16, 2015)

hortysir said:


> It's like the Village of the Banned in here


dawn of the banned?


----------



## hortysir (Aug 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > It's like the Village of the Banned in here
> ...


Tic tock


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 17, 2015)

My Level 90 necromancer would be proud of this thread.


----------

